
Vymanika Shastra [pdf] - rainhacker
https://holybooks-lichtenbergpress.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/The-Vimanika-Shastra.pdf
======
godelmachine
So basically they are trying to make a 2 story building fly

